# Seek shop ideas for some scrap square steel tube



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

After an odd home repair job, I have leftover steel that we used for cribbing and jacking. 

Its 3/8 guage and 1 1/2 square. Theres two long pieces that will get used for a shopmade TS fence, but I could sure use ideas for what to do with the other stuff....

(5 sticks) 2ft x 1.5" x 1.5" 3/8g

Ideas, anyone?


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

3/8 gauge? The walls are 3/8" thick?


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Band saw fence... Support rails for a drill press table.... That's just off the top of my head.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Find the pce that fits over it(or "in" it).Thinking trailer hitch sizes......have seen folks make mighty efficient tool receptacles.The female part mounts under bench top.The grinder,vise,post dolly,ect,gets mounted to the male part exchanging "heads" as needed.When not in use that pce of equip gets thrown on bench's shelf below.

Also,the telescope effect works great with infeed/outfeed roller stands.....which,all things considered is a very deep subject in itself.BW


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Following this thread with interest. I have several 1/4" thick sticks of 8' long 2X4 tubes. 
Not possessing ANY metal working skill or tools (except for hack saws), I'd have to farm out any complicated construction like table legs.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> Following this thread with interest. I have several 1/4" thick sticks of 8' long 2X4 tubes.
> Not possessing ANY metal working skill or tools (except for hack saws), I'd have to farm out any complicated construction like table legs.



They could possibly be incorporated into a treadmill belt sander design... :wheelchair: Sorry, couldn't resist. :smile:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> They could possibly be incorporated into a treadmill belt sander design... :wheelchair: Sorry, couldn't resist. :smile:


That is what I was considering!!! But, there's a good deal more than what that would take.
I tore the treadmill down yesterday. Cogitating on the best way to proceed from here. To my dismay, the motor is AC. Couldn't tell when I first got the treadmill as it was covered up by shrouds. 
It's a GE motor, capacitor start, 1/2 hp. Got any ideas for speed control?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> That is what I was considering!!! But, there's a good deal more than what that would take.
> I tore the treadmill down yesterday. Cogitating on the best way to proceed from here. To my dismay, the motor is AC. Couldn't tell when I first got the treadmill as it was covered up by shrouds.
> It's a GE motor, capacitor start, 1/2 hp. Got any ideas for speed control?



Possibly, a stepped pulley configuration. :smile:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> That is what I was considering!!! But, there's a good deal more than what that would take.
> I tore the treadmill down yesterday. Cogitating on the best way to proceed from here. To my dismay, the motor is AC. Couldn't tell when I first got the treadmill as it was covered up by shrouds.
> It's a GE motor, capacitor start, 1/2 hp. Got any ideas for speed control?



Jack shafts could get you several speed changes, or go with a VFD. Expensive.

Forgot the link for VFDs.:

http://www.joliettech.com/what_is_a_variable_frequency_drive.htm


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sounds like just what I need to hit my idiot dog over the head with.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

TS3660 said:


> Sounds like just what I need to hit my idiot dog over the head with.


Great idea, it could work for my wife's undergraduate science students too! I'll have to make a display case for one as a gag gift for her campus office....... "In case of yet another lame excuse, break glass"


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

Use the tubing in place of hardwood in a mobil base. Just what I need for my BC planer.
Dan Coleman


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Clouseau said:


> Use the tubing in place of hardwood in a mobil base. Just what I need for my BC planer.
> Dan Coleman


I need 4 sticks 1.5"x1.5"x21-23" minimum 11 gauge for mobile base for the 22124 I just bought a 3 weeks ago. I priced them have to buy a 10' stick for $28. A old business acquaintance who owns & operates a sheet metal shop will cut & drill them for me.

However if one of you guys are around Sacramento with some extra square tubing 11 gauge or thicker and don't have a use for it, I am happy to put it into service.:thumbup:


----------

